

The need for an Open Fitness Format - technicalfault

Hypothesis: The proliferation of quantified self and fitness gadgets is leading to a new proliferation of formats and locked-down databases. We need an Open Fitness Format to complement other well-documented, open data formats which permits exchange of information between fitness apps and long-term archiving.<p>Is anyone working on this and what do manufacturers, developers think?
======
zimpenfish
TCX is reasonably open and extensible for any new geegaws that come along, I
think.

[http://developer.garmin.com/schemas/tcx/v2/](http://developer.garmin.com/schemas/tcx/v2/)

